# Dell poweredge T320 - fatal trap 12 during boot from install media



## sharkys (May 31, 2013)

Hi,

I'm just wondering if there is any chance to help me with following error:


```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
```
It's happening while booting from 5.4, 8.4 RC3 and 9.1 as well.

Hardware config:

```
PowerEdge T320, TPM, 3.5" Chassis with up to 8 Hot Plug Hard Drives, Bezel
Procesor IntelÂ® XeonÂ® E5-2403 1.80GHz, 10M Cache, 6.4GT/s QPI, No Turbo, 4C, 80W
8 GB RAM (2x 4GB) RDIMM, 1333 MHz, Low Volt, Dual Rank, x8 (aÅ¾ 192 GB, 6 slotÅ¯ DIMM)
3 x 1TB Near-Line SAS 6Gbps 7200rpm 3.5" HD Hot Plug (max. 4x 3,5" nebo 8x 2,5" HD v jinÃ©m Å¡asi)
PERC H710 Adapter RAID Controller, 512MB NV Cache, Battery Backup
DVD+/-RW, SATA,
Dual, Hot-plug, Redundant Power Supply (1+1), 495W
iDRAC Port Card
iDRAC7 Enterprise
2M Rack Power Cord C13/C14 12A
PERC Cable for 3.5in 8HD Hot Plug Chassis 1 SR
LCD display for T320 1 SR
On Board Network Adapter
C9 - RAID 5 for H310/H710, 3-16 SAS/SATA/SSD HDDs, Max based on the Chassis
```

I was trying to boot Windows 7 - booted without problem. 

Thank you. Any help highly appreciated.


----------



## sharkys (May 31, 2013)

Just tried FreeBSD 10 CURRENT, the same , I tried some backtracing.


----------



## sharkys (May 31, 2013)

Interesting, FreeNAS 8.3.1 boots, Ubuntu 12.04 as well, FreeBSD 7.4 automatically restarts immediately.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jun 1, 2013)

sharkys said:
			
		

> Interesting, FreeNAS 8.3.1 boots, Ubuntu 12.04 as well, FreeBSD 7.4 automatically restarts immediately.


While almost certainly not the cause of your problem, you might want to try with an amd64 CD/DVD - your screen captures show i386.

If that doesn't help, try the "enable verbose mode" option in the boot menu. You might get a better idea of where the panic is happening. And there's always the "swat a mosquito with a sledgehammer" approach of the "disable ACPI" option in the boot menu.

You might want to also check to make sure your various system firmware is up-to-date. Dell has a habit of shipping systems with older firmware for some reason. The normal method on PowerEdge x10 and older systems is to boot the Dell CDU disc and then do a firmware update from the latest SUU disc (both downloaded from the Dell support page - currently 7.2.1 is the latest). On a x20 system you can probably do this more directly from the embedded Lifecycle Controller.


----------



## sharkys (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you Terry. Unfortunately I already tried disabling ACPI in all of those versions, as well checked the firmware versions and all seems to be up-to-date. I didn't try however DELL CDU disc and amd64 platform (which I found not logical on Intel platform but I should study more next time http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/amd64.html)

It's unbelievable, I booted on amd64 flawlessly, it's time to start installation and see how others parts will be running.


----------



## fonz (Jun 1, 2013)

Admittedly, the nomenclature is a bit misleading. Essentially, amd64 just means x64 (or x86-64 if you like). It's not specific to AMD architectures.


----------



## kpa (Jun 1, 2013)

It's called amd64 because AMD was the first to introduce the 64-bit extensions to i386 architecture. For a while Intel didn't want to use AMD's extensions on their CPUs but develop their own 64-bit extensions. Eventually it was cheaper to just use AMD's solution on their CPUs. Of course all porting efforts of Linux and other open source OSes to AMD's 64-bit architecture had picked up the amd64 name because they started before Intel started using AMD's 64-bit extensions on their CPUs.


----------



## fonz (Jun 1, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> It's called amd64 because AMD was the first to introduce the 64-bit extensions to i386 architecture.
> [snip]
> Of course all porting efforts of Linux and other open source OSes to AMD's 64-bit architecture had picked up the amd64 name because they started before Intel started using AMD's 64-bit extensions on their CPUs.


Absolutely correct, but that doesn't make it any less confusing; @sharksys is not exactly the first to fall into this one.

Amd64 is mostly a historical name, but in my opinion not a very convenient one.


----------

